# Seguimento América do Norte - 2011



## Gerofil (12 Jan 2011 às 13:52)

*Inverno rigoroso*

*Nova York decreta emergência diante de nova nevasca*

Uma forte nevasca atingiu a cidade de Nova York na noite de terça-feira, forçando o cancelamento de milhares de voos na quarta-feira. O transporte público urbano também deve ser afetado, mas as escolas públicas vão abrir, de acordo com anúncio feiro no início da manhã pelo Departamento de Educação.






Foto AFP

A nevasca começou por volta das 21h (horário local), mas, horas antes, o prefeito Michael Bloomberg já havia declarado estado de emergência - medida que não foi tomada nos dias 26 e 27 de dezembro, quando a neve paralisou a cidade.
Segundo Bloomberg, a neve poderia alcançar até 35 centímetros de espessura em Nova York. O estado de emergência determina aos motoristas que evitem utilizar seus carros e permite a remoção de veículos que impeçam os serviços de limpeza da neve.
O prefeito foi alvo de duras críticas pela resposta considerada insuficiente às nevascas de dezembro. Na época, ele assumiu a responsabilidade pelas falhas e se disse "profundamente insatisfeito" com a atuação dos serviços de emergência.
A neve também causa transtornos em outras cidades americanas como Nova Jersey, Atlanta e Denver.

Último Segundo


----------



## Vince (12 Jan 2011 às 21:35)

70,9% do território continental dos EUA está coberto de neve


----------



## MSantos (12 Jan 2011 às 23:30)

Vince disse:


> 70,9% do território continental dos EUA está coberto de neve



Impressionante

Só os estados do Sul, a Florida o Texas, a maior parte da Califórnia e pouco outros estados, escapam à neve


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Jan 2011 às 00:54)

Ui... Isso não é histórico?


----------



## dahon (19 Jan 2011 às 11:29)

> Califórnia à espera da "super-tempestade"​
> Qualquer semelhança com um argumento de Hollywood é mesmo coincidência: os cientistas norte-americanos estão a aconselhar os governantes a tomar medidas para enfrentar uma super-tempestade que estará prestes a atingir a Califórnia
> 
> A descrição impõe respeito. Uma tempestade que pode durar até 40 dias, produzir mais de três metros de chuvas e provocar 3 mil milhões de dólares de prejuízo. Os meteorologistas chamam-lhe "the Big One" ("a grande") e, a confirmar-se a sua dimensão, seria a mais destrutiva da história moderna da Califórnia.
> ...



Será isto verdade acabei de ver esta noticia no site da visão http://aeiou.visao.pt/califonia-a-espera-da-super-tempestade=f586545


----------



## ecobcg (19 Jan 2011 às 12:01)

dahon disse:


> Será isto verdade acabei de ver esta noticia no site da visão http://aeiou.visao.pt/califonia-a-espera-da-super-tempestade=f586545



Para bom entendedor:



> Western U.S. Weather BlogShare |
> Flooding/Irresponsible California Super Storm Warning
> Jan 17, 2011; 2:00 PM ET
> 
> ...



Fonte: http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/cl...esponsible-california-super-storm-warning.asp


----------



## Pixie (19 Jan 2011 às 12:15)

http://www.sandiego.com/news/california-superstorm-debunked-as-media-hysteria


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (19 Jan 2011 às 12:57)

Vamos lá ver se nós nos entendemos. hehehe
Então com esta tempestade  mais as fortes chuvas que cairam na região no fim do ano passa onde fica o fenomeno La Ninã??!!
Porque se não estou a dizer nenhuma asneira com o La Ninã activo, esta zona da América do Norte era para estar em seca. E assim esta a ser contradito!!


----------



## irpsit (19 Jan 2011 às 19:25)

Esse artigo é de facto MUITO MESMO MUITO irresponsável. 

Uma tempestade durar 40 dias só mesmo na Bíblia.

No máximo uma tempestade dura 4-5 dias. E é altamente improvável uma sequência de tempestades durar 40 dias, embora um jet stream bloqueado durante 2-3 semanas possa realmente despejar inundações catastróficas.

Mas será que os cientistas foram buscar à Bíblia a inspiração?


----------



## adoroaneve (20 Jan 2011 às 17:40)

temperaturas muito frias em chicago para o dia de amanha
maxima de -12º C
minima de -19º C
uau!!


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jan 2011 às 22:53)

*Vaga de frio atinge Estados Unidos com registos de 40 graus negativos*



> Uma onda de frio está a afetar os Estados Unidos desde sexta-feira, com as temperaturas a descerem aos 40 graus negativos em alguns locais, de acordo com dados dos meteorologistas citados pela agência de notícias France Presse
> 
> O frio recorde foi registada no estado do Minnesota, onde a cidade de International Falls, perto da fronteira com o Canada e que reivindica o título de "congelador do país", registou 43 graus negativos na sexta-feira, a temperatura mais baixa registada na cidade desde 1897, quando se iniciaram os registos de temperatura.
> 
> ...


----------



## lsalvador (23 Jan 2011 às 09:35)

Ainda nos falamos que esta frio, estamos mas é na sauna


----------



## F_R (25 Jan 2011 às 17:50)

A partir do minuto 7.30


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jan 2011 às 20:31)

F_R disse:


> A partir do minuto 7.30



*Estado do Minnesota (EUA) regista recorde de -43ºC*

http://sic.sapo.pt/online/video/inf...regista-recorde-de--43-c25-01-2011-111027.htm


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Jan 2011 às 19:43)

_Arctic Oscillation Chills North America, Warms Arctic_
A *oscilação do árctico* arrefece a América do Norte e aquece o árctico.

É brutal a anomalia sentida de 9 a 16 deste mês por aquelas paragens.










> Snow fell in the U.S. Deep South, severe storms battered the East Coast, and International Falls, Minnesota, set a new temperature record: -46 degrees Fahrenheit (-43 degrees Celsius) on January 21. But in areas north of the United States and southern Canada, temperatures were above normal. In fact, unusual warmth forced residents of Iqaluit, capital of the Canadian territory of Nunavut, to cancel their New Year’s snowmobile parade.
> 
> This map of the United States, Canada, eastern Siberia, and Greenland shows temperature anomalies for January 9 to 16, 2011, compared to the same dates from 2003 through 2010. The anomalies are based on land surface temperatures observed by the Moderate Resolution Imaging Spectroradiometer (MODIS) on NASA’s Aqua satellite. Areas with above-average temperatures appear in red and orange, and areas with below-average temperatures appear in shades of blue. Oceans, lakes, and areas with insufficient data (usually because of persistent clouds) appear in gray.
> 
> ...


 In Earth Observatory, NASA


----------



## stormy (26 Jan 2011 às 23:20)

Não é a AO que arrefece a America...a AO- tende a arrefecer todo o cinturão subtropical/temperado e a aquecer o Polo, enquanto a AO+ faz o oposto....e em breve entraremos numa AO+...embora a NAO ainda esteja numa fase pouco estavel, que pode ainda gerar padrões anomalos lá ( e cá)


----------



## Dan (27 Jan 2011 às 18:19)

Mais um nevão em New York



> Nineteen inches of heavy, wet snow fell on Central Park, tied for the highest total in the region and only an inch less than the 20 inches that paralyzed the city a month ago, according to the National Weather Service.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jan 2011 às 00:39)

Let it snow, let it snow... 

melinebohrer

Central Park, New York, Jan 26, 2011


----------



## ecobcg (31 Jan 2011 às 12:06)

Parece que esta semana e próximo fim-de-semana poderão ser muito movimentados:



> *Groundhog Day Blizzard brings Travel Chaos!*
> A large winter storm forecast to unfold could adversely affect more than 100 million people this week from the Rockies to the Plains, South, Midwest and Northeast, if it develops to its full potential.
> 
> The latest indications continue to point toward a large storm forming amidst a building temperature contrast over the middle of the nation. Precipitation and strong cold air/warm air circulation around that storm will affect many millions of people from the interior West to the Atlantic Coast as next week progresses.
> ...



http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/45062/groundhog-day-storm-may-affect-1.asp


----------



## ecobcg (31 Jan 2011 às 17:49)

Mais uma noticia sobre o mau tempo dos próximos dias nos EUA:



> *Multi-Day Dangerous, Destructive Winter Storm*
> by Tim Ballisty, Editorial Meteorologist
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.weather.com/outlook/weat...s-destructive-winter-storm-midwest_2011-01-30


----------



## irpsit (31 Jan 2011 às 18:14)

Pela Islândia, o clima nos últimos anos têm estado quase sempre mais quente que as normais, quer em situações de NAO- (AA polar) ou NAO+ (depressão). É bem mais pronunciado o aquecimento climático aqui do que no resto da Europa.



stormy disse:


> Não é a AO que arrefece a America...a AO- tende a arrefecer todo o cinturão subtropical/temperado e a aquecer o Polo, enquanto a AO+ faz o oposto....e em breve entraremos numa AO+...embora a NAO ainda esteja numa fase pouco estavel, que pode ainda gerar padrões anomalos lá ( e cá)


----------



## Zapiao (2 Fev 2011 às 00:14)

Falaram agora na RFM dessa tempestade que poderá ser a pior dos ultimos 40 anos


----------



## Teles (2 Fev 2011 às 01:36)

A major winter storm will be moving through the central part of the country today, pushing toward the midwest and northeast.

In many areas, precipitation will start with sleet and freezing rain. Over a foot of snow is possible from Missouri through southern Michigan. Power outages are likely in portions of Missouri, Illinois, and Indiana.

Winds will gust to 45mph at times, creating widespread blizzard conditions. After the snow, wind chills will dip to -30 or colder at times.

There is also a chance of severe weather, possibly tornadoes in the South.
http://www.accuweather.com/video/90462062001/blizzard-and-ice-storm-continu.asp

http://www.severestudios.com/


----------



## Dan (2 Fev 2011 às 16:42)

> *Major winter storm sweeps across US and Canada*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BBC


----------



## ecobcg (2 Fev 2011 às 17:57)

http://www.weather.com/newscenter/nationalforecast/index.html

Está fresquito por lá!

Fotos da tempestade:
Blizzard's Fury In Pictures

Acompanhamento:
Winter Storm: Updates and Storm Maps

http://beta.weather.com/?pin=true


----------



## Norther (2 Fev 2011 às 18:06)

Forte nevasca castiga os EUA e atrapalha comércio e transporte
02 de fevereiro de 2011 | 15h 40

MARY WISNIEWSKI - REUTERS
Uma imensa tempestade de inverno atingia os Estados Unidas na quarta-feira, paralisando regiões do Meio-Oeste, golpeando forte a região nordeste e atrapalhando o comércio, voos e outros meios de transporte.

Grandes indústrias automotivas fecharam suas fábricas em seis estados do Meio-Oeste e em Ontario. A tempestade também paralisou a movimentação de grãos e de gado.

Atingindo cerca de 30 Estados e um terço da população norte-americana, a tempestade ia do Novo México até o Maine enquanto se movia em direção nordeste, onde uma nevasca atormentava quem tentava se deslocar pela manhã na cidade de Nova York.

A estimativa era de que Chicago tivesse a maior nevasca em mais de 40 anos, com 54 centímetros de neve prevista para até o fim da quarta-feira. Um acúmulo de 30 centímetros de neve ou mais foi registrado de Oklahoma City a Kansas City e Indianapolis.

O site flightaware.com, que acompanha as informações sobre cancelamentos de voos, disse que mais de 5 mil voos haviam sido cancelados nos EUA até aquele momento na quarta-feira. Milhares de voos também foram cancelados na terça-feira.

Mais de 375 mil clientes ficaram sem energia numa área que foi do Texas a New England e até no Canadá.

A cidade de Nova York foi atingida pelo gelo, e não a neve. O serviço ferroviário entre Nova Jersey e Nova York foi suspenso em razão do gelo nas linhas de energia, informaram as autoridades.

A atividade em Wall Street, no entanto, não sofreu impacto com a tempestade. Os mercados abriram no horário e muitos trabalharam de suas casas.

A tempestade gigante deu seu golpe mais forte no Meio-Oeste, lançando mais de 7,5 centímetros de neve por hora em Chicago durante a maior parte da noite, além de ventos de mais de 65 quilômetros por hora.

Os dois principais aeroportos de Chicago cancelaram, ao todo, 2 mil voos, informou o Departamento de Aviação da cidade.

Entre os negócios afetados pela tempestade estavam os laboratórios Abbott, que fecharam a sede perto de Chicago em quarta-feira.


----------



## Snark (2 Fev 2011 às 20:58)

Increible Chicago.


----------



## Z13 (2 Fev 2011 às 21:38)

Snark disse:


> Increible Chicago.



Incrível


----------



## hurricane (2 Fev 2011 às 21:59)

é um autentico cenario de filme . The day after tomorrow


----------



## Vince (2 Fev 2011 às 22:40)

> The great Groundhog's Day Blizzard of 2011 continues to pound a huge swath of the U.S. with heavy snows, destructive freezing rain, and dangerously cold and windy conditions. Over 1/2” of ice has caused power outages in Indianapolis, and up to .9” of ice has hit Columbus, Ohio. Ice amounts in excess of 1/2” have also affected Illinois, Connecticut, New Jersey New York, and Pennsylvania. Blizzard conditions continue in Chicago, where heavy snows of up to two inches per hour in high winds have crippled the city's transportation system. As of 9am CST this morning, Chicago's O'Hare Airport had received 19.5” of snow, making it city's third greatest snowstorm on record. Only the January 2 - 4 1999 blizzard (21.6") and January 2 – 4, 1967 blizzard (23”) have dumped more snow on Chicago. Today's blizzard had stronger winds than Chicago's other two record snowstorms, and thus this storm is probably the worst snowstorm ever to affect the city, as far as impacts on travel go. Huge drifts in excess of 6 feet are common in the city, and residents are finding it difficult to leave their houses, much less travel on area roads. Winds last night at Chicago's Calumet Harbor were sustained at tropical storm force, 39 mph, with gusts to 51 mph, and high winds tore off part of a fiberboard roof panel behind home plate at Wrigley Field, home of the Chicago Cubs. The Chicago buoy, 10 miles offshore in Lake Michigan, had sustained winds of 54 mph, gusting to 66 mph, last night. Winds are slowly decreasing across Chicago, and the blizzard will be over by early afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.wunderground.com/blog/JeffMasters/comment.html?entrynum=1740


----------



## Gerofil (3 Fev 2011 às 00:56)

*MONSTER STORM CUTS ACROSS US HEARTLAND-FEBRUARY 02,2011 *

Canal de INFORMUNIVERSE

*MASSIVE WINTER STORM BLITZES U.S.-02.02.2011 *

Canal de INFORMUNIVERSE


----------



## Gerofil (3 Fev 2011 às 15:00)

Historic Winter Storm Moves Across the U.S.






Earth Observatory


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (3 Fev 2011 às 20:12)

Snark disse:


> Increible Chicago.



Esta é sem duvida a melhor de todas as imagens... Impressionante


----------



## Gerofil (5 Fev 2011 às 00:09)

Gerofil disse:


> *Inverno rigoroso*
> 
> *Nova York decreta emergência diante de nova nevasca*
> 
> ...



Ainda referente a esta tempestade, uma imagem do dia 12 de Janeiro:




Earth Observatory


----------



## ecobcg (7 Fev 2011 às 16:40)

Mais umas imagens dos efeitos desta tempestade:


























http://www.standeyo.com/NEWS/11_Pics_of_Day/110207.pic.of.day.html



> ORIGINAL CAPTION: A man walks behind high snowdrift in Racine County, Wis., on Wednesday. (Darren Hauck / Reuters) Officials walk past a building that collapsed in Auburn, Mass., on Wednesday, Feb. 2, after days of heavy snow followed by rain. (Paul Kapteyn / AP) This walkway to Lake Michigan was frozen over Wednesday in Milwaukee, Wis. (Jeffrey Phelps / AP) Robert Brigs shovels snow on Martin Luther King Drive in Chicago on Thursday. (John Gress / Reuters) Hundreds of cars are seen stranded Wednesday on Lake Shore Drive in Chicago. (Kiichiro Sato / AP)


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Fev 2011 às 17:02)

Parece mesmo as cenas do filme do dia depois de amanhã.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Fev 2011 às 19:03)

*The day after tomorrow...*


----------



## Quebec (5 Mar 2011 às 18:47)

Boa tarde do vosso correspondente da America do Norte  
Neste momento (13:43) está a chover com 4,8ºC  mas esteve a nevar das 08 até ás 11 da manhã.


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Mar 2011 às 19:38)

Quebec disse:


> Boa tarde do vosso correspondente da America do Norte
> Neste momento (13:43) está a chover com 4,8ºC  mas esteve a nevar das 08 até ás 11 da manhã.



Ora bem-vindo ao fórum... e vai relatando o tempo pelo Canadá, que a malta aqui gosta é de relatos de frio...


----------



## Quebec (6 Mar 2011 às 20:03)

Boa tarde
Por aqui neste momento 0.5ºC (14:57), por agora não neva mas caiu um bom nevão das 06 am até ás 12:30. Foram cerca de 10 cm e tive mais de uma hora com o limpa neves a limpar tudo


----------



## MSantos (6 Mar 2011 às 23:19)

Quebec disse:


> Boa tarde
> Por aqui neste momento 0.5ºC (14:57), por agora não neva mas caiu um bom nevão das 06 am até ás 12:30. Foram cerca de 10 cm e tive mais de uma hora com o limpa neves a limpar tudo



Bem-vindo

O Canadá agora já está representado no MeteoPT, participa


----------



## Quebec (7 Mar 2011 às 01:19)

Boa noite
Céu nublado com -4.5ºC, pela cor das nuvens vem mais neve pelo caminho


----------



## Quebec (7 Mar 2011 às 13:20)

Bom dia
Minima até agora de -8.0ºC, neste momento estão -7.4ºC e está a cair mais um bom nevão. São esperados mais 20cm hoje, depois da trabalheira que tive ontem


----------



## Meteo Caldas (8 Mar 2011 às 11:14)

Bem-vindo *Quebec* 

é sempre bom ter alguem dessa parte do Mundo,participa assiduamente


----------



## Quebec (8 Mar 2011 às 12:10)

Ceu limpo com -12.2ºC depois de uma minima de -15.8ºC
Ontem caíram cerca de 20cm mas houve localidades aqui que chegaram aos 40 cm, mais a norte na zona de quebec city as estradas ficaram cortadas pelo nevão.


----------



## Quebec (10 Mar 2011 às 16:36)

Bom dia!
Minima de -3.4ºC (ontem foi de -13.2ºC) e está a cair um nevão maior que o anterior, começou a cair ás 20:30 de ontem e ainda não parou, já vai nos 36-37cm


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Mar 2011 às 16:48)

Quebec disse:


> Bom dia!
> Minima de -3.4ºC (ontem foi de -13.2ºC) e está a cair um nevão maior que o anterior, começou a cair ás 20:30 de ontem e ainda não parou, já vai nos 36-37cm



E fotos, não há ?


----------



## Quebec (10 Mar 2011 às 19:38)

Por acaso estou a tentar ver como se colocam as fotos, mas até agora não consegui
Este está a ser o maior nevão deste inverno, já fui lá fora 3 vezes para limpar porque as janelas da cave estavam suterradas mas até agora ainda não parou de cair, já deve ter passado dos 40cm!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Mar 2011 às 19:39)

Quebec disse:


> Por acaso estou a tentar ver como se colocam as fotos, mas até agora não consegui
> Este está a ser o maior nevão deste inverno, já fui lá fora 3 vezes para limpar porque as janelas da cave estavam suterradas mas até agora ainda não parou de cair, já deve ter passado dos 40cm!!!



Vais aqui:

http://imageshack.us/http://imageshack.us/

Fazes upload da foto, e depois usas um código que diz _"Forum code"_ e colas aqui e tá feito


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Mar 2011 às 20:11)

Quebec disse:


> Ok espero que seja isto.
> A qualidade das imagens é que não é grande coisa.



Dá-me ideia que meteste o link da galeria geral, por baixo de cada foto tens o link respectivo, nesses casos, tens que copiar um a um para aqui e ir ao inserir imagem na caixa de ferramentas e colar aí o link. Cita-me pra perceberes como fiz.




































Se ainda tiveres dúvidas vem aqui:

 Como inserir imagens no forum


----------



## Gerofil (11 Mar 2011 às 00:18)

Fortes ventos arrancam árvore de Natal da Casa Branca






Os fortes ventos que castigam neste sábado a capital americana arrancaram a árvore de Natal da Casa Branca, situada na parte de trás da residência presidencial, no parque onde ficam os monumentos. O departamento de bombeiros de Washington informou que a árvore, que media mais de 12 metros, se partiu pela base. O serviço de meteorologia emitiu um alerta, já que os ventos superaram os 60 km/h.
Embora se encontre em uma área muito transitada pelos turistas que querem ver, mesmo que de longe, a Casa Branca. A queda não deixou feridos nem provocou danos maiores. A "Árvore Nacional de Natal", como é chamada oficialmente, foi plantada em 1978 em uma área aberta ao público e a cada Natal é decorada e acesa em cerimônia da qual costumam participar a família presidencial e centenas de cidadãos. O porta-voz do Serviço Nacional de Parques, Bill Line, indicou ao jornal Washington Post que sua sucessora já foi escolhida e será plantada nas próximas semanas. 

Portal Terra (19.02.2011)


----------



## Vince (11 Mar 2011 às 00:49)

Boas fotos Quebec, e bem vindo ao fórum, é excelente termos um membro do Canadá.


----------



## Norther (11 Mar 2011 às 15:20)

boas Quebec, bem vindo ao forum, adoro esse pais vai reportando quando poderes e mete fotos dessas lindas paisagens como das tempestades, abraso


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (11 Mar 2011 às 16:47)

Sê bem vindo ao foram Quebec!!!!! Muito bom mesmo saber como vai o Canadá.


----------



## MSantos (11 Mar 2011 às 17:32)

Belas fotos *Quebec*


----------



## Gerofil (13 Mar 2011 às 23:01)

*skunk river ice breakup*


jcgmartinsjr

Descrição: este vídeo captura o rompimento da cobertura de gelo sobre o Rio Skunk, município de Augusta, Iowa, Estados Unidos, em 17 de Fevereiro deste ano (2011), as 3:00 horas (pm CST). O caudal do rio na época era 14,50 pés (com elevação de 1.179,11 pés (Datum NGVD29).
Uma estimativa preliminar de sua descarga no momento do rompimento do gelo era de 9.500 m³/seg. O USGS tem operado um ponto de medição de cheias e vazões do Rio Skunk em Augusta, Iowa desde 1913. O medidor está localizado na margem esquerda do rio, logo acima da ponte, na County Highway X38, em Augusta, e 10,4 quilômetros rio acima de onde o rio Skunk desemboca no rio Mississippi.
A bacia Skunk abrange 4.355 milhas quadradas, e se estende desde sua nascente no Iowa central, perto de Williams, para o canto sudeste de Iowa, ao sul de Burlington. Além de medir o fluxo do rio em tempo real, o USGS também faz o registro diário da concentração de sedimentos em suspensão e de amostras de qualidade de água naquele ponto.

Fonte: Geo Planos ®


----------



## Quebec (4 Abr 2011 às 15:20)

Bom dia!!
Por aqui estão 2.4ºC (10:13) e está a nevar bem á cerca de uma hora mas com estas temperaturas não pega, como a temperatura tem estado a subir não deve tardar a chuver.
Por cá já não exite neve nos telhados mas ainda há muita neve acumulada no solo.


----------



## Quebec (4 Abr 2011 às 16:24)

A temperatura desceu para os 1.6ºC e a neve começou a pegar na relva e nos carros, não estava á espera.
Já agora tenho uma pergunta, este sabado desloquei-me para norte para perto de Quebec city e por volta das 9:30pm virados para norte vimos uma linda aurora boreal, é certo que não era tão intensa como vemos em algumas fotos mas era bem visível e grande, será costume ver-se auroras boreais tão a sul? É que por exemplo aqui em Montreal não tenho conhecimento de se ter visto alguma vez, se bem que estamos a 250 Km a sul de Quebec city.


----------



## belem (7 Abr 2011 às 23:42)

Obrigado pelos relatos.
Sim, as auroras podem ocorrer mais a Sul do que é normal...


----------



## Quebec (11 Abr 2011 às 19:43)

Bom dia!

Noite de bastante chuva e trovoada com uma minima de 9.2ºC, por agora estão 19.4ºC (a mais alta do ano) com o céu muito nublado, finalmente nos ultimos dias as temperaturas subiram para maximas de 15ºC e hoje com ventos de sul a temperatura ainda está mais alta.
Apesar das temperaturas e da chuva ainda existe neve no solo.


----------



## Quebec (11 Abr 2011 às 23:26)

Boa tarde (18:25pm)!
Bom temporal de chuva e vento e temperatura de 17.3ºC


----------



## ecobcg (11 Abr 2011 às 23:54)

Saraivada do tamanho de bolas de baseball, em Oklahoma:







Video aqui


----------



## Vince (16 Abr 2011 às 00:12)




----------



## Vince (16 Abr 2011 às 23:49)

Ontem à noite quando coloquei as as animações satélite do post anterior já suspeitava que estas tempestades seriam mortíferas. Uma depressão destas em plena época de Tornados a gerar forçamentos verticais brutais teria que acabar mal.




> *Tornadoes rip Alabama, Misssissippi; 17 dead in 2-day outbreak*
> 
> 
> Dozens of tornadoes and dangerous severe thunderstorms tore through the Southeast U.S. on Friday, bringing a second day of severe weather havoc to the nation. The death toll from the two-day severe blitz now stands at seventeen, with up to 100 people injured and tens of millions of dollars in property damage. NOAA's Storm Prediction Center logged 98 tornado reports yesterday, bringing the two-day total for the outbreak to 120 tornadoes. These preliminary reports are usually a 15% over-count of the actual number of tornadoes, which still means over 100 tornadoes have probably touched down during the past two days. The deadliest tornado of the outbreak hit near Prattville, Alabama at 10:55pm CDT last night, killing three people in a mobile home, and injuring four others. One of the most damaging tornadoes occurred just west of Jackson, Mississippi, when a tornado touched down just south of I-20, crossed the expressway, flipping cars and semis, then plowed through the town of Clinton. At least nine people were injured in Clinton, and extensive damage characteristic of an EF-2 tornado is apparent in damage photos.
> ...


----------



## Quebec (18 Abr 2011 às 03:23)

Boa noite!!!
Por aqui volta a nevar com flocos enormes e muito vento, já ontem caíram uns bem grandes por volta das 17pm, que deixaram uns 2 cm no chão, infelizmente estou sem baterias no sensor e não sei a temperatura .
Este ano a neve não nos quer deixar e as árvores ainda estão sem folhas.
Que saudades de um dia de praia em Portugal!!!


----------



## Quebec (18 Abr 2011 às 03:23)

Boa noite!!!
Por aqui volta a nevar com flocos enormes e muito vento, já ontem caíram uns bem grandes por volta das 17pm, que deixaram uns 2 cm no chão, infelizmente estou sem baterias no sensor e não sei a temperatura .
Este ano a neve não nos quer deixar e as árvores ainda estão sem folhas.
Que saudades de um dia de praia em Portugal!!!


----------



## Vince (26 Abr 2011 às 21:00)

> *Tornado Season Intensifies, Without Clear Scientific Consensus on Why*
> 
> KANSAS CITY, Mo. — All the warning sirens echoing across the Great Plains, Midwest and Southeast this month leave little doubt that the tornado season — which has plowed a trail of destruction through communities from Oklahoma to Wisconsin to Georgia — is off to an unusually busy start.
> 
> ...


http://www.nytimes.com/2011/04/26/us/26tornadoes.html?partner=rss&emc=rss


----------



## Vince (26 Abr 2011 às 21:00)

Perspectivas de um final de dia e noite severa nalgumas regiões dos EUA, CAPE a chegar aos 5000J/kg, windshear muito forte, etc.


----------



## Costa (27 Abr 2011 às 21:12)

Podem seguir via televisão em directo o acompanhamento dos tornados neste link:

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/ABC-33-40-Main


----------



## Vince (28 Abr 2011 às 00:33)

Tuscaloosa, Alabama







Videos:

http://www.twitvid.com/Q5YJ0
http://www.cnn.com/video/data/2.0/video/us/2011/04/27/vo.tuscaloosa.tornado.WBMA.html



Nesta imagem de radar da supercélula, na ponta do gancho (hook) é visível uma "debris ball", reflectividade da nuvem de detritos no radar, sinal de um tornado muito devastador.


----------



## Teles (28 Abr 2011 às 02:16)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/22970879"]Untitled on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Teles (28 Abr 2011 às 02:33)




----------



## AnDré (28 Abr 2011 às 03:38)




----------



## Teles (28 Abr 2011 às 07:38)

http://www2.alabamas13.com/news/2011/apr/27/1/severe-weather-impacts-birmingham-74275-vi-78197/


----------



## Vince (28 Abr 2011 às 09:06)

Está a ser um Abril violento, já é o 3º _tornado outbreak_ (crise tornádica) do mês. Esta foi mais uma noite trágica. 



> *Deadly Tornadoes: 82 Killed Across South, Including 61 Killed in Alabama*
> 
> By LEEZEL TANGLAO and MICHAEL S. JAMES
> April 28, 2011
> ...


----------



## Teles (28 Abr 2011 às 11:20)




----------



## Gerofil (28 Abr 2011 às 13:22)

*Severe storm system kills at least 170 in southern U.S.*

Fierce weather in the southern United States is being blamed for the deaths of at least 170 people in five states on Wednesday and Thursday.
Most hard hit was Alabama, where 128 were killed by tornadoes, according to various media reports. The devastation prompted Gov. Robert Bentley to mobilize about 1,400 Alabama National Guardsmen to assist in search and rescue operations, logistical coordination of debris removal and to provide security assistance to local law enforcement agencies. The units will be sent to Marshall, Tuscaloosa, Limestone, Cullman, Jefferson and Lawrence counties, according to a governor’s office press release. A large twister reduced homes and buildings in the city of Tuscaloosa to rubble. The storm killed 15 people there.
Brad Fisher, a spokesman for the DCH Regional Medical Center, told the Los Angeles Times that more than 200 injured people were admitted to the hospital, and four died. He also said the hospital is on emergency power and has no water. The storm was so severe that the National Weather Service in the town of Huntsville was evacuated.
The Tennessee Valley Authority closed three nuclear power plants in Alabama. Some forecasters are saying the tornado could be the worst recorded in Alabama’s history. The storms killed 11 people in Mississippi, four in Georgia and one in Tennessee.
The Guardian newspaper reports that among the dead in Mississippi is a police officer who was struck by a tree while protecting his young daughter as the two slept in a tent on a camping trip. The girl was not injured.
The storm system also caused power outages in several states. It is forecast to hit North and South Carolina before moving further northeast later Thursday.

AHN - All Headlines News


----------



## Redfish (28 Abr 2011 às 14:32)

A ultima quanta feira foi a mais negra em termos de vitimas causadas por tornados desde 1974 num só dia.

Warren Faidley, um conhecido caçador de tempestades colocou no seu facebook/site umas horas antes que em 22 anos de experiencia, estes eram dos dias mais perigosos que já presenciou para a formação de fenomenos severos (tornados) .

http://stormchaserblog.com/


----------



## Gerofil (28 Abr 2011 às 19:25)

*Super Outbreak* 

O Super Outbreak é a maior manifestação do furacão no registro de 24 horas único período. De 3 de abril a 4 de abril de 1974, havia 148 tornados confirmados em 13 EUA estados, incluindo Illinois , Indiana , Michigan, Ohio, Kentucky, Tennessee, Alabama, Mississipi, Geórgia, Carolina do Norte, Virginia, West Virginia e Nova York; ea província canadense de Ontário. É amplamente danificado cerca de 900 quilômetros quadrados (2.330 quilômetros quadrados) ao longo de um caminho de comprimento total combinado de 2.600 milhas (4.160 km).
O Super Outbreak de furacões de 3-4 abr 1974 continua sendo a mais notável episódio de tempo severo convectivo de registro no território continental dos Estados Unidos. O surto ultrapassou em muito os eventos anteriores e posteriores da longevidade, gravidade e extensão. Além disso, mais de 300 pessoas mortas tornam a manifestação do furacão mais mortífero desde o mortal 1925 Tri-State Tornado e seu surto associado. 

Fonte: Wikipédia (consultar todo o texto aqui)

*Tornado Tri-State*

O Tri-State Tornado de quarta-feira 18 de marco de 1925, foi o pior furacão na história dos EUA. Com 695 mortes confirmadas, o furacão matou mais de duas vezes mais que o segundo mais mortífero, de 1840 Grande Natchez Tornado.

Fonte: Wikipédia (consultar todo o texto aqui)


----------



## irpsit (29 Abr 2011 às 00:37)

A contagem de mortos nos EUA vai já em 250 e continua a subir.

Pelos vistos foi grande a destruição das tempestades e tornados, pois alguns atravessaram ao meio cidades, destruindo tudo, obliterando casas.

Creio que é normal perante um cenário de La Nina, ar bastante quente nos trópicos, ar bastante frio mais a norte, o que causa tempestades mais dramáticas.

Algumas centrais nucleares foram tb encerradas.


----------



## Vince (29 Abr 2011 às 12:48)

Mais um vídeo


----------



## Teles (29 Abr 2011 às 13:30)

Algumas fotos dos danos





















http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2011/04/tornadoes_kill_over_200.html


----------



## Redfish (29 Abr 2011 às 14:33)

[QUOTE = Vince; 276734] vídeo hum Mais

[Url = "http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEr2lCnQcow"] YouTube - MOV00043.MPG [/ url] [/ quote]

Video impressionante

Este tornado sai um pouco dos parametros habituais pois ocorre numa area com algum relevo ao contrario dos tornados que por norma estamos habituados a ver e que ocorrem em area de planicie.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Mai 2011 às 19:23)

Uma galeria de fotos com as cheias do Mississippi.

http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2011/05/mississippi_river_flooding.html

*Mississipi já subiu 14 metros desde início de Maio*
‎





> As águas do rio Mississipi deverão atingir o seu nível mais alto durante o dia de amanhã. Depois dos temporais dos primeiros dias de Maio, o rio já subiu, em algumas zonas, mais de 14 metros. Desde as pri
> 
> O rio Mississipi é dos que mais problemas tem causado desde que as águas subiram a níveis recorde. As autoridades locais mandaram evacuar algumas das zonas mais atingidas e pediram às populações que se mantenham afastadas, até porque o nível mais alto das cheias só deve ser atingido amanhã.
> 
> ...


----------



## irpsit (15 Mai 2011 às 22:05)

Foram abertas hoje algumas das spillways dos diques do Mississipi, no sentido de evitar uma rutura dos diques e uma inundação catastrófica de Nova Orleans.

Para isso, milhares de localidades serão sacrificadas, sob as águas de inundação desta abertura dos diques, no sentido de evitar algo pior.

As cheias são causadas pela precipitação recorde, e o nível do rio está quase a ultrapassar o recorde histórico de 1927. Na realidade este será o maior teste aos sistemas de spillways, agora abertos, que foram precisamente construídos nos anos a seguir a 1927. Em 1927, o rio chegou a atingir 97km de largura (fonte: wikipedia.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Mai 2011 às 17:56)

*Ondas imensas são previstas no Mississippi para esta terça*

Dois dias depois de os Estados Unidos iniciarem uma evacuação na região dos estados de Louisiana e Mississippi, temendo inundações catastróficas, a previsão do tempo mostra que o plano de prevenção foi acertado. São esperadas para esta terça-feira ondas de tamanho recorde na cidade de Greenville, no estado de Mississippi, devido às cheias do rio Mississippi.
Para o final de semana ainda estão previstas grandes enchentes nas cidades de Vicksburg e Natchez, no mesmo estado, e em Red River Landing e Baton Rouge, em Louisiana, segundo o Serviço Nacional de Meteorologia americano. O rio Mississippi deve subir 13 metros em Baton Rouge na quarta-feira.
No último final de semana, o Exército dos EUA abriu pela primeira vez em quatro décadas as eclusas do canal Morganza para desviar as águas do rio Mississippi para o rio Atchafalaya, inundando zonas rurais de Louisiana com o objetivo de poupar as cidades de Baton Rouge e Nova Orleans de inundações nunca antes registradas. Desde então, milhares de pessoas estão deixando suas casas na região.
*Cidade-fantasma* - A cidade de Butte Larose, a 56 quilômetros de Baton Rouge, virou uma cidade-fantasma na segunda-feira, devido à ordem de evacuação da área. Cerca de 600 casas foram abandonadas, apesar de os moradores não saberem até que ponto as águas iriam subir. As estimativas das autoridades americanas apontavam que a cidade ficaria 4,5 metros abaixo d’água.
*As inundações no vale do rio Mississippi são as maiores desde 1937 *e já afetaram nove estados americanos: Missouri, Illinois, Kentucky, Tennessee, Ohio, Indiana, Arkansas, Louisiana e Mississippi. No sul e no centro-oeste do país, as enchentes já cobriram 3 milhões de acres de área rural, arruinando o que poderia ter sido um ano lucrativo para muitos fazendeiros. Segundo o governador de Louisiana, somente em seu estado os prejuízos da agricultura devem somar 300 milhões de dólares.

Fonte: Veja


----------



## ecobcg (23 Mai 2011 às 13:07)

> *Tornado no Missouri (EUA) faz quase 90 mortos*
> 
> Subiu para 89 o número de mortos devido a um tornado, no estado norte-americano do Missouri. Desde o início do mês que os Estados Unidos estão a ser antingidos pelos piores tornados dos últimos cem anos.
> 
> ...



http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/mundo/2011/05/23/tornado-no-missouri-eua-faz-quase-90-mortos


----------



## Vince (23 Mai 2011 às 16:23)

Um "wedge" Tornado destruiu Joplin, Missouri, incluindo um hospital, causando 89 mortos, o maior número de mortos provocado por um único Tornado nos EUA desde 1953.




> *Deadliest U.S. tornado since 1953 rips through Joplin, Missouri, killing 89*
> 
> The incredibly violent tornado season of 2011 struck another sickening blow last night, when a violent tornado carved a ½ – ¾ mile-wide path of devastation through Joplin, Missouri. At least 89 people died, hundreds were injured, and huge sections of the town virtually obliterated. Damage from the tornado is so severe that pavement was ripped from the ground, which is characteristic of a top-end EF-5 tornado with winds in excess of 200 mph. This was almost certainly a least an EF-4 tornado with winds over 166 mph, and the level of damage is so extreme that this is likely to surpass last month's Tuscaloosa-Birmingham tornado as the costliest tornado of all-time.
> 
> ...




http://www.wunderground.com/blog/JeffMasters/comment.html?entrynum=1807


----------



## Vince (23 Mai 2011 às 16:36)




----------



## Pixie (23 Mai 2011 às 21:21)

My feelings go out to all who suffered from this massive tornado 


http://twisterchasers.com/TwisterChasers/Storm_Chaser_Home_Page.html


----------



## ecobcg (23 Mai 2011 às 22:02)

Que brutalidade!


http://www.youtube.com/user/TornadoVideosdotnet


----------



## Vince (24 Mai 2011 às 12:34)

Balanço deste Tornado vai em 116 mortos

- Devastating 198mph tornado tore a path a mile wide and six miles long straight through Joplin, Missouri
- Deadliest single tornado in over 60 years with at least 116 people killed
- Obama to visit region on Sunday as he says tornado was 'devastating and heartbreaking'
- Residents only had 20 minutes to take cover before monster tornado swept through the heart of the city
- Missouri governor declares state of emergency in city of about 50,000 people
- Emergency workers say thunderstorms are hampering efforts to find survivors as 1,500 rescuers search for missing
- Family and friends of the missing post moving appeals for information on Facebook and blogs

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...twister-cuts-4-mile-swathe-Missouri-town.html


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mai 2011 às 12:42)

Uma galeria com fotos gerais da destruição causada por vários tornados.

http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2011/05/deadly_tornados_strike_again.html


----------



## Vince (24 Mai 2011 às 13:16)




----------



## ecobcg (24 Mai 2011 às 21:00)

Vince disse:


> YouTube        - ‪First Person video of Joplin MO tornado 5/22/11‬&rlm;



Arrepiante!


----------



## HotSpot (26 Mai 2011 às 16:28)

Stormchasing com Davis Vantage Vue


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Mai 2011 às 22:07)

*Galeria​*


----------



## ecobcg (30 Mai 2011 às 17:57)

Ainda sobre o tornado de Joplin, encontrei hoje esta imagem:




(Mario Tama / Getty)

http://www.standeyo.com/NEWS/11_Pics_of_Day/110529.pic.of.day.html


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jun 2011 às 21:52)

Epá lindo, isto é que me dá razões pra viver


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Jun 2011 às 22:08)

Espero que isso nunca aconteca cá.


----------



## dahon (15 Jun 2011 às 22:56)

Numa volta pelo youtube encontrei este documentário da Discovery channel sobre alguns dos tornados mortíferos que ocorreram este ano.
De salientar que os testemunhos são impressionantes.

​


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jun 2011 às 22:34)

ATENÇÃO: Regular o som nos auscultadores para um volume mais baixo


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jun 2011 às 13:40)

*EUA: incêndio ameaça centro de pesquisa nuclear*

Um incêndio de grandes proporções obrigou, esta terça-feira, ao encerramento do maior centro de pesquisa nuclear dos Estados Unidos, em Los Alamos. O fogo deflagra desde domingo e levou as autoridades locais a ordenar a evacuação da cidade, de 12 mil habitantes. 
O Laboratório Nacional de Los Alamos contém o maior arsenal de armas nucleares dos Estados Unidos, mas os responsáveis garantem que o material radioactivo está em segurança e resguardado das chamas. Foi no Laboratório de Los Alamos que, durante a II Guerra Mundial, foi testada a bomba atómica.
Os bombeiros receiam que a dimensão do incêndio duplique nas próximas horas. As chamas já consumiram uma área de cerca de 200 quilómetros e podem ser vistas a mais de 120 quilómetros de distância.

Fonte: TVI24


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jul 2011 às 12:34)

*Phoenix atingida por mega-tempestade areia*

Uma gigantesca tempestade de areia atingiu na terça-feira Phoenix, capital do estado norte-americano do Arizona. 

A tempestade, que abrangeu cerca de 80 quilómetros de largura, atingiu a cidade a uma velocidade aproximada de 100 quilómetros por hora.

O fenómeno levou mesmo ao corte de energia eléctrica, bem como o cancelamento de alguns voos. 

Todos os anos, na época de monções, o Arizona é alvo de várias tempestades de areia, com origem natural.


[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/8qjIGrwFJw662Ph0h3ql"]http://videos.sapo.pt/8qjIGrwFJw662Ph0h3ql[/ame]

Fonte: CM


----------



## Gerofil (13 Jul 2011 às 23:58)

*14 états du Sud des USA en proie à la sécheresse*

Quatorze États américains font face à une période intense de sécheresse qui rappelle les Dust bowl days des années trente aux États-Unis. Au Texas, 213 des 254 comtés ont été désignés zones de catastrophes naturelles par le département américain de l’Agriculture. Le phénomène s’étend surtout à la Géorgie, la Floride, l’Arizona, l’Oklahoma, le Nouveau-Mexique, la Louisiane, le Mississipi et l’Alabama. Le territoire aux prises avec le manque d’eau s’étend à 367,000 miles carrés.
Des propriétaires de ranch prévoient vendre leur bétail plus tôt que prévu, en raison de l’absence de pâturage ou les nourrir et de la hausse des coûts du foin. Le Texas devrait perdre au moins 30 % de sa production céréalière, une perte évaluée à plus de 3 G$ US, seulement pour cet État. Le budget des autorités locales et fédérales américaines est restreint en raison de la crise économique. Les agriculteurs américains ne s’attendent donc pas à une aide exceptionnelle de la part du gouvernement et se préparent à des mois financièrement difficiles.
Les météorologistes expliquent l’absence d’humidité dans certaines régions par le phénomène de la Nina qui refroidit les eaux du Pacifique au-delà des normales. La masse d’air chaud et humide qui se déferle sur le sud des États-Unis est donc absente cette année. L’effet de la Nina devait s’estomper à la mi-juin dans la zone pacifique mais prendra encore plusieurs encore semaines avant de disparaître complètement.

Fonte: CatNat


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (16 Jul 2011 às 15:04)

Deixo aqui uma foto-galeria sobre a Tempestade de areia no Arizona:

http://fotos.sapo.pt/xvga/fotos/tempestade-areia-arizona/?uid=M8zfSfIPE1vKwwptv7U9&aid=3


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jul 2011 às 20:59)

*Temporal ataca festival no Canadá e faz oito feridos [vídeo]*



> Uma súbita tempestade de relâmpagos e chuva abateu-se na noite de domingo sobre um festival de música em Ottawa, no Canadá, causando a fuga repentina de milhares de pessoas do recinto do qual resultaram, pelo menos, oito feridos.
> 
> O palco principal do festival chegou mesmo a cair durante o concerto da banda Cheap Trick, escreve o The Huffington Post, o que terá motivado milhares de pessoas a fugirem e procurem abrigo dentro do recinto do festival.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jul 2011 às 19:20)

*VEJA TAMBÉM AS PIORES NEVADAS EM TRINTA ANOS NO CHILE* aqui

 *Declarado estado de catástrofe no Chile devido à neve* ver aqui


*Onda de calor já matou 22 pessoas*






*REUTERS*

Uma onda de calor nos Estados Unidos matou, só esta semana, pelo menos 22 pessoas. As previsões apontam para que a situação se mantenha até ao final do mês de Agosto. As entidades de saúde colocaram em alerta mais de 140 milhões de pessoas. A combinação de temperaturas muito altas com a crescente humidade está a preocupar as autoridades. Os efeitos cumulativos em termos de mortes, de sobrecarga à rede eléctrica e danos a estradas e pontes podem superar o que aconteceu em 1995, altura em que as altas temperaturas vitimaram centenas de pessoas só na cidade de Chicago.
O fenómeno está a afectar sobretudo as regiões Central e Sul do país, mas já se está a espalhar até ao Canadá, que também está a ser assolado por uma onda de calor que fez disparar os termómetros para máximos históricos e já originou uma centena de fogos florestais na província de Ontário, noticia a EFE. Segundo as autoridades de Ontário, província cuja extensão excede o milhão de quilómetros quadrados, a situação obrigou à retirada, por via aérea, de mais de 1500 pessoas, a maioria aborígenes. Mais a Sul, em Toronto, a cidade mais populosa do país, com 2,7 milhões de habitantes, o termómetro situou-se nos 35 graus centígrados, mas acompanhado por uma humidade relativa de 37 por cento, o que equivale a uma sensação térmica de 41 graus. 

Fonte: TVI


----------



## Vince (22 Jul 2011 às 17:18)

Só ontem igualados ou batidos os máximos históricos em 140 estações dos EUA (2.4% do total de estações) com a humidade elevada a ser problemática.



> *Intense heat wave bakes the Eastern U.S.*
> By Dr. Jeff Masters
> Published: 03:27 PM GMT em 22 de Julho de 2011
> 
> ...


----------



## Cenomaniano (8 Set 2011 às 13:02)

Bons registos. 

http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/54778/photos-northeast-flooding.asp?partner=lycos


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Set 2011 às 18:18)

A profunda seca e os incêndios que os Texanos enfrentam.

http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2011/09/texas_drought_and_wildfires.html


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Set 2011 às 15:49)

Primeira entrada fría nos Estados Unidos. -7ºC em International Falls.

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?lang=en&ind=72747&ano=2011&mes=9&day=15&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## Danilo2012 (16 Set 2011 às 12:52)

Antes do frio sempre vem o calor


----------



## Teles (18 Out 2011 às 07:21)




----------



## Danilo2012 (30 Out 2011 às 12:15)

O nordeste dos EUA, onde se localizam algumas das principais cidades do país, encontra-se neste sábado sob uma nevasca fora de época que já causou atrasos nos aeroportos e deverá provocar grandes cortes de eletricidade.

Por conta da neve, que em alguns lugares atinge até 30 centímetros, vêm sendo registrados atrasos de até quatro horas no principal aeroporto de Nova York, o John F. Kennedy, e de uma hora no Aeroporto Internacional da Filadélfia.

Além disso, quase 45 mil pessoas estão sem luz em áreas da Pensilvânia, de Maryland e da Virgínia Ocidental. Os cortes no fornecimento de energia elétrica poderão ser muito mais extensos à medida que progrida a tempestade ao longo deste sábado.

Em cidades como Boston, espera-se que a precipitação chegue a oito centímetros de neve, e em Nova York, a dez. A tempestade de neve chega com semanas de adiantamento, pois não é habitual ser registrado na costa leste americana esse tipo de fenômeno atmosférico até princípios de dezembro.

Segundo o serviço meteorológico nacional, nos últimos 135 anos, caiu uma quantidade significativa de neve em outubro no centro de Nova York apenas em três ocasiões anteriores, a maior delas em 1925, quando foram acumulados dois centímetros.


----------



## Dan (30 Out 2011 às 14:05)

> NEW YORK -- Authorities say New York City's Central Park is seeing its snowiest October on record.
> 
> National Weather Service spokesman Chris Vaccaro says 1.3 inches of snow had fallen at the park as of 2 p.m. Saturday, making this the snowiest October there since records began being kept in 1869. That's also a record for the date of Oct. 29.




fonte




> October snowfall is rare in New York, and Saturday marked just the fourth October day with measurable snowfall in Central Park since record-keeping began 135 years ago, the National Weather Service said.



fonte


----------



## ELJICUATRO (31 Out 2011 às 01:23)

Dan disse:


> fonte
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boa noite Dan,

Sei que gostas tanto de neve como eu!!! 

É sempre bom ver este tipo de notícias... De facto é muito raro o elemento Branco visitar NYC nesta altura do ano. 

Fica bem


----------



## Cenomaniano (8 Nov 2011 às 14:21)

*Alaska faces one of its worst storms ever*, forecasters say - CNN


----------



## Danilo2012 (8 Nov 2011 às 16:03)

Cenomaniano disse:


> *Alaska faces one of its worst storms ever*, forecasters say - CNN



 Nossa 949HPA essa vai ser das fortes em


----------



## irpsit (11 Dez 2011 às 22:22)

Tempestade com pressões mínimas de 950mb são normais aqui no Atlântico norte.

Creio que também o sejam no Alaska.

Na verdade tivemos uma aqui em Fevereiro com 948mb onde eu vivo. Normalmente elas ficam-se pelos 975mb, mas frequentemente chegam aos 960mb, e por vezes menos. O recorde islandês é na ordem dos 920mb.

O vento aqui não é para brincadeiras. Há dias no inverno que não podes sair lá fora, se sais o vento empurra-te na rua e torna-se impossível caminhar contra o vento durante algumas horas.



cubensis disse:


> Nossa 949HPA essa vai ser das fortes em


----------



## Danilo2012 (20 Dez 2011 às 06:46)

irpsit disse:


> Tempestade com pressões mínimas de 950mb são normais aqui no Atlântico norte.
> 
> Creio que também o sejam no Alaska.
> 
> ...




  Muito interessante  Aqui no inverno dificilmente baixa de 970mb


----------



## Quebec (27 Dez 2011 às 01:40)

Boas festas colegas foristas!
Por aqui parece que trouxe de Portugal a triste sina de ficar a olhar para os modelos e ver a neve a passar ao lado.
Desde o final de Outubro que não neva e parece que tão cedo este cenário não vai mudar. Amanhã vem uma nova frente de sul que vai trazer mais chuva e uns agradáveis 8ºc.
Depois de ter o 2º mês de Novembro mais quente desde que há registos, o mês de Dezembro continua a ser uma desilusão. Salva-se o fim-de-semana de 17/18 de Dezembro que trouxe minimas de -12ºc e uma máxima de -2ºc, mas com frio seco.
Algo estranho se passa com o general Inverno, no Texas e Novo Mexico a neve não dá treguas, inclusivé já nevou no Mississipi e Alabama e aqui no norte nada o mesmo se passa pela Europa, já reparei que não neva nas capitais nórdicas e entretanto nevou em Salónica há três dias atrás
Quando é que será que este padrão muda????


----------

